# How to get job on tier2 partner visa



## Dipti99 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello,

I just arrived from India and here in Luton on Tier2 partner visa. I have 7 years of software telecom experience.Please clarify my below queries,

1. Where to apply for Jobs in UK? Any site/consultancy do i need to register?

2. Can I work Full time in UK? Can I change my job?

3. What is the expected salary for 7 years of experience in IT field?

Any help or guidance will be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dipti99 said:


> I just arrived from India and here in Luton on Tier2 partner visa. I have 7 years of software telecom experience.Please clarify my below queries,
> 
> 1. Where to apply for Jobs in UK? Any site/consultancy do i need to register?
> 
> ...


I'm sure an expert on IT recruitment will be here soon, but on other points:

You don't need to register in order to work legally, as you have your visa. Once you start looking for jobs, apply for your national insurance number by contacting the helpline on 0845 600 0643.
Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits

You can work full-time, and you are free to change jobs.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Dipti99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 3. What is the expected salary for 7 years of experience in IT field?


To be able to give you an idea of salary you will have to be more precise than that.
What exactly is your experience? Software developer (if yes which programming language, business analyst, analyst, manager, etc...??
Where are you planning on working (salaries are higher in London)?


----------



## Dipti99 (Mar 15, 2012)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> To be able to give you an idea of salary you will have to be more precise than that.
> What exactly is your experience? Software developer (if yes which programming language, business analyst, analyst, manager, etc...??
> Where are you planning on working (salaries are higher in London)?


I have 7+ Years of experience as Telecom Protocol testing/QA Tester .So Looking out for a job in UK.


----------

